
Google-area housing plan slashed in Mountain View - jseliger
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/06/23/mountain-view-slashes-planned-google-area-housing/
======
jseliger
. . . and this would be why housing costs in Silicon Valley are so outrageous.

And those housing costs have spillover effects in Portland, Seattle, and
elsewhere: [http://jakeseliger.com/2015/09/24/do-millennials-have-a-
futu...](http://jakeseliger.com/2015/09/24/do-millennials-have-a-future-in-
seattle-do-millennials-have-a-future-in-any-superstar-cities)

~~~
DrScump
Did you read this _specific_ plan and note its specific location, trapped
between 101 and the Bay with only two routes out, both of which are _already_
gridlocked during commute hours?

